# Funny Pics



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Two more pics:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

100 points for you...you actually made me laugh !!!


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, that is adorable... And hilarious! My 5 yo daughter is laughing hysterically! 

What a cute puppy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a cute little adorable bundle of boxer????? energy.
I love the dress up pictures. Just wonderfully funny.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are way too cute.......love the one with glasses and the magnifying glass. Need more pics of Cocasse though!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Those are way too cute.......love the one with glasses and the magnifying glass. Need more pics of Cocasse though!!


 
Poor Cocasse got his exercise today!!!! That little pup did not leave him alone and I did not have a baby gate to block the pup. The minute the pup left Cocasse went right for his bed and fell asleep. What a sweet boy I have.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL too cute!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are too funny !! I have to share those with my son ... so he knows how to properly care for an English Bulldog when he gets one of his own!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, I don't think he could possibly be any cuter!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How much do adult English Bulldogs weigh? Don't they weigh more than a golden retriever? Amazing, because they're so much smaller!

Love the pic of him trying to get the food on the coffee table ... those legs are going to be pure muscle someday. Haha, maybe they already are!

I can't get enough pictures of this little guy, I'm gaga all over again (sorry Koda!! : ) so PLEASE post as many pics as you can!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those pictures were great...thanks for the laugh.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are a few out-takes of his visit with us. I would have taken more pics of him and Cocasse but we spent most of our time trying to keep him away from Mr. C. Do you know who really loves golden retriever tail feathers? This pup!!!! lol


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, your Granddaughter must have a blast with the two of them.
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those are just GRRRREAT pictures... I love the one with the magnifying glass and glasses, he looks like a little professor.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE this little guy :heartbeat


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

too cute! love the sleeping pics. Look at those puppy paws! you just want to hug him.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

He's so cute!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He must have really been knocked out to have you put all those props on him and take those great pictures! He is a doll and so is Mr. C.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha I love the last pic!! The wee bulldog reminds me of those tonka trucks that used to bump into walls, back up and then go again. He's like a tonka truck hitting a wall of Cocasse! And Cocasse's face is priceless - "Oh, it's ON!!"

SO adorable!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Hahahaha I love the last pic!! The wee bulldog reminds me of those tonka trucks that used to bump into walls, back up and then go again. He's like a tonka truck hitting a wall of Cocasse! And Cocasse's face is priceless - "Oh, it's ON!!"
> 
> SO adorable!


LOL. This is what poor Cocasse looked like nearly the entire time the pup was over. Poor Mr. C had this "get this thing away from me" look towards the end of the visit. The humans had to jump in many times to separate them. I could not believe how tuff this pup was and how he held his own. He kept humping poor Cocasse. I almost wished that Mr. C would give him a good warning nip but he never did. The pup slept all of about 10 minutes in those photos. My daugther tells me that as soon as he got home he slept all evening and throughout the night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, me thinks you're going to be puppy sitting a lot!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Hilarious pics, C's Mom. What a little character! I third (or is that tenth?) the one with the glasses and magnifying glass.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha
I have no idea how I missed this thread till now but I'm so glad it popped back up! LOL Love the pics of the little guy dressed up!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh he is so cute! I want regular pics of him ok?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think this might be "regular pics of him". At least for a while.

What a cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Oh he is so cute! I want regular pics of him ok?


I will try my best.  I am still waiting on pics from my son-in-law as he is an excellent photographer. My daughter said that they wanted to take a formal portrait of my grand-daughter beautifully dressed holding on to her pup - can't wait for this one.


----------

